# Which chain to use for dirty logs?



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just went to cut some firewood logs that are soaked in mud. I cut 17 pieces of wood and my saw was dul. Im running oregon semi skip chisel chain now. Is there a chain out there that i can get to cut these logs? I was thinking about getting chipper chain or carbide. Does anyone have any info on the durability of either? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndyB89 (Feb 26, 2012)

An old one  ! No but all kidding aside, when we skid logs to the landing for firewood, we have the time to let the weather "wash" them off for us. As far as i know there is no mud/dirt proof chain.


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 26, 2012)

Just use round file chain. We have the same problem here. I usually grind all my chains, so i have more on hand. Hand sharpen twice and replace with fresh one. You could always buy a pressure washer to clean the logs first. I always tell my boss that when he complains about sharpening or stopping swap chains. It just happens.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm cutting for my cousin, and he has a preasure washer but the logs are stacked away from water and there is close to 30 or 40 cord there. I told him not to get any more than one load after i saw how dirty it was, but he got another load anyways.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 26, 2012)

Semi chisel or chipper will last longer but still dull in dirt.


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 26, 2012)

stihl~freak~13 said:


> I'm cutting for my cousin, and he has a preasure washer but the logs are stacked away from water and there is close to 30 or 40 cord there. I told him not to get any more than one load after i saw how dirty it was, but he got another load anyways.



Im really not try to be a smart A with this i have thought long and hard. Here it is: 55 gallon plastic barrells tapped to receive garden hose. Bam portable water. we have used twice for our log shovels that have gotten stuck. My boss wont go for it to have just sitting on the landing though.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya. Weve done that before at my day job to wash our equipment, but we used a bigger tank. I doubt he's gonna wanna wash all otlf the logs though. He said something about going to the saw shop and looking to find some better chain. I learned about chipper chain being better chain to use on the landing if its dirty. But i wasn't sure if it makes that big of a difference or not. I told Jon (my cousin) that he would be better off putting the forks on the skidsteer and dumping all the logs in the pond nearby and have a log rolling contest.


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 26, 2012)

stihl~freak~13 said:


> Ya. Weve done that before at my day job to wash our equipment, but we used a bigger tank. I doubt he's gonna wanna wash all otlf the logs though. He said something about going to the saw shop and looking to find some better chain. I learned about chipper chain being better chain to use on the landing if its dirty. But i wasn't sure if it makes that big of a difference or not. I told Jon (my cousin) that he would be better off putting the forks on the skidsteer and dumping all the logs in the pond nearby and have a log rolling contest.



Not sure on the chipper chain never used it, sorry. Log rolling might be fun though depending on the temp outside. you could just wait for it to rain a little to take some dirt off. It aint the best but better then nothing.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya rain would def help but some of the logs have over an inch of mud on them. The guy that he bought them for told him that they were clean. Lying sack of $hit anyways.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

some people around my area have been happy with the oregon 'multi cut' chain.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm cutting up dirt stuff right now and I put on and old chain and have another seating next to the gas can; I change it about every 30 minutes it seems like then head back to the barn and resharping both chains then back at it


----------



## hardmaple (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> some people around my area have been happy with the oregon 'multi cut' chain.



If you do not have the time to let the rain wash them and you need the wood right off you can take a axe or hatchet and cut a ring around the log.It takes time but you save on chains and filing.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> some people around my area have been happy with the oregon 'multi cut' chain.




LOL!!! Been running it here too. Holds up almost as well as RMC, but if the mud is packed with any itty bitty pebbles, it's done. The working corner is tougher than LGX but it's still a working corner that gets buggered.

It sounds like OP needs a fire truck and about 130PSI from a 1.5" hose just to get to bark...a loop of Rapco might do it....if the drivers don't get buggered in all the mud under the clutch cover.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

hardmaple said:


> If you do not have the time to let the rain wash them and you need the wood right off you can take a axe or hatchet and cut a ring around the log.It takes time but you save on chains and filing.



the op is asking about what chain people are running. not your opinion about letting the wood sit to get clean.:rolleyes2: re-read post #1.
some people need the wood cut as soon as it comes out of the bush. and letting the logs sit there for gawd knows how long until a rain storm stops by isn't making them money. the sooner you get the wood cut, the faster it dries.
again: the multi cut seems to be getting more and more popular around my parts. cuts well. last a loooong time and is very easy to sharpen.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Where can i get that multi cut chain? I intend to go to the stihl dealer tomorrow and look around and they have oregon chain there maybe they can help me out. There was another type of chain rmc mentioned on this thread too, and was wondering what that chain was about too.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2012)

I have used the round file whatever to cut logs that have been pulled out of a mud slide. Yup, it gets dull. But that's a fact of life when dealing with muddy stuff. Have a file handy and some extra chains. I filed way less than I figured during the two days of the slide cleanup.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

if they carry oregon chain they can get it. weather they want to order it in is another story


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a link to Stihl chains 

Chain Saw Chain - OILOMATIC® and Harvester Saw Chains | STIHL


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 26, 2012)

Baileys has the multicut...it ain't cheap. Figure on 35 bucks + for a 20" loop.
One of your local Oregon dealers MIGHT have a 100' roll, but don't count on it. Most special order loops and let the distributor sit on the spools.

RMC is Stihls Semi-chisel. It's not chipper chain, but close. 
Rapco is the Carbide rescue saw chain. It would be cheaper to hire a local kid with a wire brush, but it might work.

Any chance you could run a Trash pump from a nearby pond and spritz things down? 
Brush cutter with one of those power sweeper heads? There's gotta be somethin'.
I feel for ya man. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. Nevermind on the rmc question i knew what it was just had a brain fart. As far as the dirty logs being a fact of life; i understand that. But theres around 40 cord to cut and she's dull after less than half a cord. I think I'll be there a while and i don't make that much a cord to cut it. I'm hoping that there is something i can do to lessen the sharpening and make more production.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol dingeryote thats classic i got a good kick out of ur comment on hiring a kid with a wire brush. As far as the price i think my cuz is gonna buy it.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

stihl~freak~13 said:


> Ya. Weve done that before at my day job to wash our equipment, but we used a bigger tank. I doubt he's gonna wanna wash all otlf the logs though. He said something about going to the saw shop and looking to find some better chain. I learned about chipper chain being better chain to use on the landing if its dirty. But i wasn't sure if it makes that big of a difference or not. I told Jon (my cousin) that he would be better off putting the forks on the skidsteer and dumping all the logs in the pond nearby and have a log rolling contest.




Ya . My sugesyion is . If you can get the logs apart . Seperated . They can be cleaned up . If they are jamed together in a dirty deck . Your gonna have a major dull saw . All there is to it .


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya the 660 is already dull. And we can seperate the logs some but he wants to get them cut asap.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

If you can get a cheapo round grinder and a small generator . Or a 12 volt model . 
You will have alot more bar wear in mucky wood . Dontt hog your riders way down . Especially if your running a 660 . A saw can be dull as a dozer blade but still kick back like you betchya . . . I really feel for ya . . The hottest saw on the planet is a miserable peice of crap if it has a dull chain or bad bar .


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 26, 2012)

so the carbide chains are made for cutting car doors and nails they do not last long in dirt and rocks. best bet is probably to get as many chains as you need to get through the day and sharpen all in one sitting. goes quicker that way...


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats understandable, but, I get paid by the cord. If i had to sharpen it every half cord id be better off staying at home on the couch watching spongebob!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope I don't regret this . How much a cord are u getting . If u are supplying the saw bars and chain ya need to be making 200$ a day minumum . For 6 hours . And thats minimum . 
So say 1/2 cord per hour but should be 3/4 x 40$ a cord . So figure dirty wood . Lots of fileingand 16" wood that would be 20-30$ an hour. So if u work 8 hours at half cord production your only grossing 160$ 
You need to be at a cord an hour really . It is alot faster to change a chain than to file a dull saw . Even 180$ a day beats sittin on the couch .


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 26, 2012)

use skip tooth chains sharpening goes faster that way and its not like your cutting 8 cords a day! And I do mean the full 4'x4'x8', Chains in the long run are not that expensive and if you're not getting paid enough to have a couple of extra chains on hand you're just not getting paid enough to bother anyways...


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I get paid $10 per face cord. I can cut about 3 FC an hour (when fhe wood is clean). But this is a second job may i add too i work for the state as my real job. I don't mind filing my chains but if i dull a chain in a half a fc of wood i would change my chains like 80 times. I do understand that thats a problem u run into with dirty wood but i just want some chain that might not have to be sharpened so often or else im not making money. I appreciate all the suggestions. According to the stihl website that was provided earlier in this thread the carbide chain is designed for dirty wood. I have never used it so dont jump down my throat as i am just quoting the site. Does anyone have experience with the duro carbide chain?


----------



## chaikwa (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyB89 said:


> As far as i know there is no mud/dirt proof chain.


Sure there is... someone else's! 



stihl~freak~13 said:


> I'm hoping that there is something i can do to lessen the sharpening and make more production.


How about one of those 'Wood Wizard' Things? It's like a debarker that bolts to the end of your bar and the saw chain drives it. I know you need a little longer chain or a shorter bar and you no longer have use of the last 4 or so inches of the bar or the tip. My choice would be a second saw dedicated to this purpose, maybe a cheap old one.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

30$ a cord , in dirty wood . . Not nearly enough . I get 30 a cord when I roll it of my truk . And its clean as a whistle . 

I'de tramp.!


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 26, 2012)

the carbide chains are priced out of most everyone's range unless you're a fire fighter, Yes carbide is hard and will last longer in harder more abrasive cutting conditions, but its also more brittle and extremely difficult to sharpen. The carbide is "silver soldered" to the chain and is prone to fly off for no apparent reason. Carbide WILL destroy a file in one swipe the only way to sharpen is with a diamond or Silicon grinding wheel and those cost as much or more then the chain not to mention the grinder to use it with. So it may work for you but your talking a lot of wood and a lot of money, be cheaper by far to get a pressure washer or a bark spud and clean the logs off before cutting. If yer relative is footing the bill for the chain let us now how it works. don't want to shut ya down any exter money in these time is good money.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 27, 2012)

If he buys it I'll be sure to put a review on here about it. As far as the price goes hes paying 30 a face cord to have it brought to his house and paying me 10 to cut it and only selling it for about 55 to 60 a fc so he won't pay 30 a fc to cut it there is no profit. I'd like to do some logging to make the real money but have noone to work for at the moment. We were getting the firewood off his dads property, but has changed his mind about doing wood that way. Is 30 a fc the going price just to cut someone elses logs where u are tramp bushler? How much is a fc of wood going for there? Mind u im not selling the wood just cutting it for my cousin to sell. He bought the logs.


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got back from the saw shop. Cuz bought a 24" carbide chain. Haven't used it yet but im cutting later. We also bought some chipper chain too. Hopefully it lasts longer than the chisel did. By the way the carbide chain only cost him $140. Bettered work good for that much


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 27, 2012)

stihl~freak~13 said:


> If he buys it I'll be sure to put a review on here about it. As far as the price goes hes paying 30 a face cord to have it brought to his house and paying me 10 to cut it and only selling it for about 55 to 60 a fc so he won't pay 30 a fc to cut it there is no profit. I'd like to do some logging to make the real money but have noone to work for at the moment. We were getting the firewood off his dads property, but has changed his mind about doing wood that way. Is 30 a fc the going price just to cut someone elses logs where u are tramp bushler? How much is a fc of wood going for there? Mind u im not selling the wood just cutting it for my cousin to sell. He bought the logs.



We don't sell by the face cord . 
I started bucking to stove length as a way to make up my fuel cost .. it takes me about 25 minutes to buck up a cord of 4' pulp wood to stove length . I match up 1 end of the stack and a 32 or 36" bar makes pretty quick work of it . I sell my wood . Sawn up for 230$ a cord . 200 for8' lengths . .for white spruce . If u think thats high . We pay around 4.30 a gal.for delivered heating oil


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 27, 2012)

And ee get 5+6 week stretches where the temp doest't get above 0 with plenty of 40 below and some 50 below and colder .. 
If I can't gross over 300$ a day I don't run a saw .
I used to try to out work being low priced . Not any more . I learned alot . And Ive learned if they want wood bad enough . They will pay for it . What saw and bar length are u running . . Bunch bucking is the only way to buck firewood for production . 

You kindof got sandwiched on this deal . You r learning why us pro's are so fussy about what we do . A dull saw STOPS production . Which stops the money . 
You may have to suffer thru this job . But in the future you will KNOW to check everything out before you bid a job . Sorry


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 27, 2012)

I didnt bid the job i just work for him. I have been cutting for him for about 3 years. He told me that he was going to buy logs and got 2 loads at a time after i told him not to get anymore after they delivered the first one because it was too dirty. I have no contract with him or anything and have no commitment either. But i wanted to help him out too, and make money. As for the carbide chain he cut about 6 cord @ 18" with no problem and this stuff was the nastiest logs too.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 27, 2012)

Is that face cord or real cord


----------



## Eecho (Feb 27, 2012)

carbide cuts it all and doesn't stop it does however take a lot more saw to pull it . rmc with just mud staining is bad enough . but carbide is pricey stuff the dealer told me it was 60 $ just to sharpen it. if things get that bad I'm waiting for rain first or at least looking for a clean side . its not too bad when they are drug out on one side but a whole log smeared id vote for picking a few guys up from a convenience store and buys wire brushes first .


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 27, 2012)

Just finished my project with dirty wood and it cost about 3/4 of a RMC chain to get just under 2 cords stacked in the wood shed


----------



## stihl~freak~13 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats face cord my bad.


----------



## Terry L (Mar 13, 2012)

*Dirty wood cutting*

The key is to use a really sharp chain, because to a large degree, in dirty wood a chain gets dull not on how much wood you cut, but on how many revolutions the chain makes. If you use chisel chain, square ground (Silvey or Simington machine) that chain will cut unbelievably fast. In 2007 we clearcut 6 acres after a giant windstorm had knocked down, by uprooting, about 50 big douglas fir trees. They had up to 6" of dirt where they had to be cut. I scraped off much of the dirt, and cut. I used one chain for well over one day, and it still cut ok. The trees were from 28 to 38" DBH. A lot depends on your soil: If it is sandy or rocky good luck, because even after much rain it will be stuck in the bark!


----------



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)

+1 Stihl 33RMC (semi-chisel full comp) and Stihl files

Keep it really sharp!


----------

